# occupant load, net vs. gross



## cheyer

In areas without fixed seating, particularly assembly areas, are you supposed to deduct areas such as DJ booths, bar areas, etc. to achieve the "net" occ. load?

I'm hearing and reading different interpretations on this. Some saying gross and net factors already take in to account these items such as furniture, fuxtures, etc. Others seem to think you do need to subtract these areas out of the floor area when calculating "net" areas.


----------



## hlfireinspector

I was taught that if you can not stand or sit in it do do include it in net calculations. If it is a travel area (hallway) do not include it in net. You must take out all walls, storage rooms, bathrooms, pool tables, kitchens, any place not normally occupied. JMHO


----------



## fatboy

I think you just have to apply some common sense. (I know) DJ booth=B occupancy. We've allowed deductions for pool tables in a pool hall type use. Bar back area=kitchen. That's just how we do it, but you will get a number of different opinions, none of them necessarilly right or wrong. And, this is JMHO.


----------



## FM William Burns

Like others and how I teach it, using "net" one must scoop out all fixed assemblies like partitions, walls, pool tables, DJ Booths and affixed games (pin ball, shuffle board and claw games) the remaining floor area is what applies to the occupant load calculation.


----------



## Architect1281

FLOOR AREA, NET. The actual occupied area not including unoccupied accessory areas such as corridors, stairways, toilet rooms, mechanical rooms and closets.


----------



## peach

depends on the occupancy: table 1004.1.1 will tell you whether to use gross or net.  Remember, that gives you the maximum floor area per person, not the occupancy load.


----------



## TJacobs

I deduct areas that are fixed by construction and not movable or removable furniture and contents.


----------



## jar546

Architect1281 said:
			
		

> FLOOR AREA, NET. The actual occupied area not including unoccupied accessory areas such as corridors, stairways, toilet rooms, mechanical rooms and closets.


That is exactly how I do it.

The walls should not be part of the calculation to begin with unless someone is too lazy to use their cad program the right way


----------

